# Rachmaninov: Cello Sonata



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

We went to a concert tonight where the Beethoven 3rd Cello Sonata was programmed. Instead, a Rachmaninov Cello Sonata was performed. At first hearing I thought it was very pleasing and full bodied late romanticism, flawlessly constructed.

Any recordings you could recommend? If not, I will go with Ashkenazy who has been my favourite chamber music pianist due to his and his colleagues’ fine recordings.


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

It is a long time ago that I was into this repertoire, but I remember the recording of Harrell/Ashkenazy as satisfying.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

The best one I've heard is on Russian Disc by Fedor Luzanov on cello accompanied (very well indeed) by Evgeny Svetlanov at the piano. Not sure how easy that one will be to obtain nowadays though.

One to avoid IMHO is by Sheku and Isata Kanneh-Mason. They get round the notes well enough (and that's no mean feat), but Sheku's tone is somewhat thin by comparison with the best and I found the interpretation rather penny-plain overall.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I still like the performance on my ancient Nonesuch vinyl disc by Harvey Shapiro and Earl Wild.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I love the Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Gabriela Montero (piano) recording, Harrell/Ashkenazy are also very fine.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

EdwardBast said:


> I still like the performance on my ancient Nonesuch vinyl disc by Harvey Shapiro and Earl Wild.


I can well believe it. Haven't previously heard of Mr.Shapiro but Earl Wild is a top-notch Rachmaninov interpreter.


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

This could be among the most beautiful episodes in music history ever recorded. During Isaac Stern's all-star 1976 _Concert of the Century at Carnegie Hall_, Isaac Stern, Yehudi Menuhin, Leonard Bernstein, Mstislav Rostropovich, Vladimir Horowitz, and Dietrich Fischer-Diskau were brought together and to my knowledge it was the only time that Mstislav Rostropovich and Vladimir Horowitz ever recorded together: It's like some rare and wonderful cosmic event where all the stars and planets are perfectly aligned:


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

All I have is a recording by Kates and Kobler from the 80's. It was one of the very earliest attempts at an audiophile CD.

https://www.stereophile.com/content/recordings-april-1988-first-colossus-recordings


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Coach G said:


> This could be among the most beautiful episodes in music history ever recorded. During Isaac Stern's all-star 1976 _Concert of the Century at Carnegie Hall_, Isaac Stern, Yehudi Menuhin, Leonard Bernstein, Mstislav Rostropovich, Vladimir Horowitz, and Dietrich Fischer-Diskau were brought together and to my knowledge it was the only time that Mstislav Rostropovich and Vladimir Horowitz ever recorded together: It's like some rare and wonderful cosmic event where all the stars and planets are perfectly aligned:


Wonderful. Thanks so much for posting that.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Sol Gabetta with Olga Kern keep me happy in this work.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

The recording with Alica Weilerstein and Inon Barnatan coupled to the Chopin cello sonata is the best of the modern recordings for me.


----------

